

CPSC bans sale of BuckyBalls - massarog
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/07/25/us-usa-buckyballs-idUSBRE86O1LN20120725

======
jobu
It sucks to see BuckyBalls go the way of lawn darts, but as a parent of a very
active and impulsive 5yo I can totally understand why they were banned.

(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lawn_darts#Safety_and_bans>)

~~~
massarog
I guess they should ban hot stoves, grills, harmful toxins, and everything
else a child can come into contact with. This falls on the parents. If you
have a product your child can get injured by, don't leave it in plain sight
and don't let your child play with it.

~~~
antidoh
"Buckyballs are small, powerful round rare earth magnets that are sold as toys
and desktop accessories."

Hot stoves, grills and harmful toxins aren't toys and there isn't a normal use
case where a child would use those. It can happen, but it's not intended.

A toy's use case is playing with it. This particular toy is causing problems,
where other toys aren't. I see no problem in banning them. We aren't a full-on
libertarian society, we make choices, not always to everyone's liking.

~~~
Yver
And you conveniently omitted the part where it says "[...] marketed the
magnets to adults and teenagers" to focus on the word toy. It's as dishonest
as calling for a ban on Ben Wa Balls if a child choked on one. Because you
know... they're balls, they're "toys" and they're a hazard.

~~~
antidoh
No dishonesty intended, and not done conveniently. They look like toys (or
chocolate, from the article), and kids are getting hurt. We disagree.

